

Multi-monitors and fullscreen Flash video - iwr

Currently, Flash video cannot be used as a TV replacement. Thats because any loss of focus of the window will result in the video losing fullscreen.<p>This is particularly annoying in a multi-monitor scenario, where you may want to use one monitor for video playback. Clicking anything outside the flash window will exit fullscreen mode.<p>So far, solutions to this problem have involved direct hacking of the Flash binary ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwH_-C2-93E ), but it won't work on the long term.<p>So any other suggestions?
======
JonnieCache
This is an irritating problem. Adobe say that its by design for security
reasons, similar to how fullscreen flash instances cannot receive keyboard
events, to prevent phishing.

The only obvious route that presents itself to me would be to look at how
others have patched the binary, and attempt to create some kind of generic
patching mechanism that wouldnt require constant revision for each version of
flash. That's way out of my depth however, I don't even know if thats
possible. Maybe go and ask some people who write cracks/keygens, as thats
basically what we're doing. It's also just as illegal.

------
grovulent
Well I'm using the beta flash on the beta ie9 - and much to my great surprise
and pleasure fullscreen, while working on another screen, works.

